# Another newbie with 325i sp questions



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I don't believe you can get lumbar support on a 325


AFAIK you are correct in that lumbar support is normally only available on 330's with PP. However, didn't Jon somehow manage to special order a 325 with lumbar about 6 months back?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> AFAIK you are correct in that lumbar support is normally only available on 330's with PP. However, didn't Jon somehow manage to special order a 325 with lumbar about 6 months back?


Yeah-- its not normally done. If you have a cool salesperson (like Jon) they can make it happen. I think its option 488.

The 530 has completely different seats (sport and non-sport) than the e46. They're way more comfortable IMO.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> For bigger people the bolsters may be uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> > I'm 6'-2", 210 lbs and fit fine but would probably not if I were to gain any alot of weight :eeps:


----------

